# MES 40 Thick Yellow Smoke



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey all - we picked up the new 40" Bluetooth model yesterday to replace a defective 30" we had sent back.  I smoked some chicken wings last night @250 for 1.5hrs with mesquite the entire time.  Same as I did in the first smoker without issue.  But last night when I went to add some more chips towards the end, it started producing a nasty smelling thick yellow smoke. I pulled them out fast and luckily they were already done. I had perfect TBS when I first started them. 

This had happened once with the first smoker when I did some bacon wrapped dogs so I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong. Planning on doing some baby backs tonight and will be picking up an amazen soon. I don't want this to happen during a much longer smoke and ruin my ribs. Any ideas what's going on when I add more chips?


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 15, 2015)

Thick yellow smoke means the chips are burning not smoldering.

Are you looking down the chip tube to make sure it is done burning the last batch before adding more? I made the mistake once of simply adding on a set time interval. The chips weren't gone when I went to add more and it ended up spilling out of the tray onto the element.


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

The first time I smoked wings I just added more chips every 30 mins - there was usually still a few ashy whole pieces left. No issues there.  After the bacon wrapped dogs disaster I played it safe this time.  Added chips when the wings went in and didn't add anymore. The wings were beefier than the last so I was going to let them cook a bit longer when it was down to the last 10 minutes. Added more chips at that point with just a little bit of ash left and when I went back outside a few minutes later it as billowing out and super thick/yellow inside.

At a loss as to why this is happening.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 15, 2015)

Could be the grease dripping into the element area?


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

I had the water pan in empty and the element is pretty well protected.  Could it be too much heat getting to the chip tray?


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 15, 2015)

Cerus said:


> I had the water pan in empty and the element is pretty well protected. Could it be too much heat getting to the chip tray?


Yes it could be too much heat. Next time this happens you should quickly try to look down the chip tube and see if the chips are on fire.

I would also try different chips. Or just get an AMNPS.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 15, 2015)

I use the AMNPS most of the times, but it seems to me when I do add chips, they always start off with a batch of heave smoke then settle down to tbs.  maybe you just walked outside at the wrong time? Maybe in another couple of minutes all you'd have seen was tbs???


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 15, 2015)

Use the AMPS and you won't have that problem at all. My 2 cents.


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

That's the plan - just haven't gotten around to ordering one yet. Still deciding on what flavors I want. How long does 5lbs last on a full tray? Trying to get an idea of how big of bags I should get. 


Steve - iirc during the hot dog smoke - it never settled down unless I opened the door and let it clear out. I'm going to try using the large pieces of my chips and cut the amount in half. Gonna do a test run beforehand and see what happens when I add more chips.


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 15, 2015)

A full AMNPS holds almost a pound but I almost never fill it all the way. I figure 3 hours per row then fill for how long I need it. I buy the 5lb of the pitmaster choice as it is my favorite then a bunch of 2 pounds in the specialty flavors so I can mix it up. I usually have 10-15 pounds of pellets at a time but that is probably overkill.


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks maddox - that will help a ton to estimate my needs. The PC is a blend yes?


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

So far so good tonight. I've got a rack of baby backs and some bone in chicken breasts going using Jeffs dry rub. One little incident of the thick smoke when I first added chips. Added a little at a time since and so far it's staying TBS. 

Ordered the AMPNS and several 2lb bags tonight. Can't wait since brisket is on the menu next :D


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2015)

Pitmasters Choice is a bland of Hickory, Maple and Cherry, equal proportions...JJ


----------



## cerus (Oct 19, 2015)

My AMPNS and pellets came today - so exciting :)

I'm gathering from past threads here that the optimal placement in my Gen 2.5 is on the very bottom to the far left of the chip burner with the large, oval split level water pan in its normal spot above it?

Top vent wide open, chip tray and loader removed?


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 19, 2015)

You should not need to remove the chip tray, or the loader.  The loader should be pulled out about 2 inches and rotated to the dump posotion.  Once the tray is good and lit, you might be able to push it back in if you are getting too much smoke.  

Most people elevate their tray somewhat to get it into better air circulation.  I personally can't tell much difference, but it you want to try it, here is the cheap and easy one I built.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236334/homemade-stand-for-amnps-in-mes-smokers


----------



## cerus (Oct 19, 2015)

Test smoke with a half row of pellets and it was smoking reallly good with the loader out so I put it back in (couple inches out) and cut it down to about what I'd call a medium smoke. It's all the way in now and just about perfect for a light smoke. 

I'm gonna add an elbow over the vent to improve draw and burn time. 

Brisket is on the menu very soon :D


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't think you want the elbow on the exhaust of the new 2.5 Bluetuth model.  The older ones had the exhaust on the side and some put elbows on them, but not on the top exhaust units.  I have heard of placing a larger tin can over the exhaust on windy days to keep the wind from blowing back into the smoker.


----------



## cerus (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh really? Coulda sworn a thread I was reading had an elbow on a top vented model - I could be wrong though.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have an elbow on the top vent of my Gen 1. It works fine.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 20, 2015)

I stand corrected :-)


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey all - we picked up the new 40" Bluetooth model yesterday to replace a defective 30" we had sent back.  I smoked some chicken wings last night @250 for 1.5hrs with mesquite the entire time.  Same as I did in the first smoker without issue.  But last night when I went to add some more chips towards the end, it started producing a nasty smelling thick yellow smoke. I pulled them out fast and luckily they were already done. I had perfect TBS when I first started them. 

This had happened once with the first smoker when I did some bacon wrapped dogs so I'm sure it's something I'm doing wrong. Planning on doing some baby backs tonight and will be picking up an amazen soon. I don't want this to happen during a much longer smoke and ruin my ribs. Any ideas what's going on when I add more chips?


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 15, 2015)

Thick yellow smoke means the chips are burning not smoldering.

Are you looking down the chip tube to make sure it is done burning the last batch before adding more? I made the mistake once of simply adding on a set time interval. The chips weren't gone when I went to add more and it ended up spilling out of the tray onto the element.


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

The first time I smoked wings I just added more chips every 30 mins - there was usually still a few ashy whole pieces left. No issues there.  After the bacon wrapped dogs disaster I played it safe this time.  Added chips when the wings went in and didn't add anymore. The wings were beefier than the last so I was going to let them cook a bit longer when it was down to the last 10 minutes. Added more chips at that point with just a little bit of ash left and when I went back outside a few minutes later it as billowing out and super thick/yellow inside.

At a loss as to why this is happening.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 15, 2015)

Could be the grease dripping into the element area?


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

I had the water pan in empty and the element is pretty well protected.  Could it be too much heat getting to the chip tray?


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 15, 2015)

Cerus said:


> I had the water pan in empty and the element is pretty well protected. Could it be too much heat getting to the chip tray?


Yes it could be too much heat. Next time this happens you should quickly try to look down the chip tube and see if the chips are on fire.

I would also try different chips. Or just get an AMNPS.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 15, 2015)

I use the AMNPS most of the times, but it seems to me when I do add chips, they always start off with a batch of heave smoke then settle down to tbs.  maybe you just walked outside at the wrong time? Maybe in another couple of minutes all you'd have seen was tbs???


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 15, 2015)

Use the AMPS and you won't have that problem at all. My 2 cents.


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

That's the plan - just haven't gotten around to ordering one yet. Still deciding on what flavors I want. How long does 5lbs last on a full tray? Trying to get an idea of how big of bags I should get. 


Steve - iirc during the hot dog smoke - it never settled down unless I opened the door and let it clear out. I'm going to try using the large pieces of my chips and cut the amount in half. Gonna do a test run beforehand and see what happens when I add more chips.


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 15, 2015)

A full AMNPS holds almost a pound but I almost never fill it all the way. I figure 3 hours per row then fill for how long I need it. I buy the 5lb of the pitmaster choice as it is my favorite then a bunch of 2 pounds in the specialty flavors so I can mix it up. I usually have 10-15 pounds of pellets at a time but that is probably overkill.


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks maddox - that will help a ton to estimate my needs. The PC is a blend yes?


----------



## cerus (Oct 15, 2015)

So far so good tonight. I've got a rack of baby backs and some bone in chicken breasts going using Jeffs dry rub. One little incident of the thick smoke when I first added chips. Added a little at a time since and so far it's staying TBS. 

Ordered the AMPNS and several 2lb bags tonight. Can't wait since brisket is on the menu next :D


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 16, 2015)

Pitmasters Choice is a bland of Hickory, Maple and Cherry, equal proportions...JJ


----------



## cerus (Oct 19, 2015)

My AMPNS and pellets came today - so exciting :)

I'm gathering from past threads here that the optimal placement in my Gen 2.5 is on the very bottom to the far left of the chip burner with the large, oval split level water pan in its normal spot above it?

Top vent wide open, chip tray and loader removed?


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 19, 2015)

You should not need to remove the chip tray, or the loader.  The loader should be pulled out about 2 inches and rotated to the dump posotion.  Once the tray is good and lit, you might be able to push it back in if you are getting too much smoke.  

Most people elevate their tray somewhat to get it into better air circulation.  I personally can't tell much difference, but it you want to try it, here is the cheap and easy one I built.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236334/homemade-stand-for-amnps-in-mes-smokers


----------



## cerus (Oct 19, 2015)

Test smoke with a half row of pellets and it was smoking reallly good with the loader out so I put it back in (couple inches out) and cut it down to about what I'd call a medium smoke. It's all the way in now and just about perfect for a light smoke. 

I'm gonna add an elbow over the vent to improve draw and burn time. 

Brisket is on the menu very soon :D


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't think you want the elbow on the exhaust of the new 2.5 Bluetuth model.  The older ones had the exhaust on the side and some put elbows on them, but not on the top exhaust units.  I have heard of placing a larger tin can over the exhaust on windy days to keep the wind from blowing back into the smoker.


----------



## cerus (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh really? Coulda sworn a thread I was reading had an elbow on a top vented model - I could be wrong though.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have an elbow on the top vent of my Gen 1. It works fine.


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 20, 2015)

I stand corrected :-)


----------

